# Ellie, Crossbreed, DOB 08  Bracknell, Berkshire



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellie, Crossbreed, DOB 08  Bracknell, Berkshire



*Her Story: * Ellie was found tied to a tree in what turned out to be the early stages of pregnancy. She was spayed and we agreed to find her her forever home. Ellie was fostered and then homed, but her home circumstances changed and her fosterers took her back in and she was about 4 kilos heavier. She has been losing the weight gradually and is again a very happy dog.

*Homing requirements: * Ellie needs a stable family who put her needs first and can enjoy a active/interactive life with her family. She needs to be retained on a lead at this stage as she meets dogs well but it might not go so well if she gets over excited when running up to them. She loves to run along next to the cycle. Ideal with dog savvy children, fine. She is food centered so great for training but a little opportunist and we are still trying to reduce her weight.

*Advert:* Ellie is our *GOLDEN GIRL* and enthusiasm is her middle name, but she worries in a kennel environment. Her fosterers have been there for her and she has returned their love a hundred fold. She is great with all ages of people and dogs. She is fun, truly laughs a lot and oh ... plays football!

Ellie loves life. She loves her food, her cuddles and relaxes with you. She concentrates with you, runs with you and if offered an active life will also happily settle whilst you are out. She is truly remarkable and will make a fabulous family dog. She loves visitors including a cat who has started to come in to her garden! She needs a reminder keep her feet on the floor when she tells you she loves you!

Please visit Ellies thread on our forum to find our more about her and follow her progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ellie Crossbreed DOB 08 Bracknell foster





If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Ellies fosterer:

Here is the lovely Ellie Belly enjoying the nice weather.











Not really sure what more I can say on the update as she really is such a lovely, well behaved dog. She deserves her forever home, can be left for up to 4 hours during the day without any problems and is perfectly house trained.

She walks really well on the lead and is ok at meeting other dogs on the lead but as we dont have any friends with dogs she would probably need a bit of work with socialising with other dogs.

She is sharp as a button and has managed to learn to sit, stay, give paw etc and just loves lots of cuddles and snuggles.

* If you are interested in re-homing Ellie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder of Ellie's homing requirements ...

Ellie, Crossbreed, DOB 08  Bracknell, Berkshire



*Her Story: * Ellie was found tied to a tree in what turned out to be the early stages of pregnancy. She was spayed and we agreed to find her her forever home. Ellie was fostered and then homed, but her home circumstances changed and her fosterers took her back in and she was about 4 kilos heavier. She has been losing the weight gradually and is again a very happy dog.

*Homing requirements: * Ellie needs a stable family who put her needs first and can enjoy a active/interactive life with her family. She needs to be retained on a lead at this stage as she meets dogs well but it might not go so well if she gets over excited when running up to them. She loves to run along next to the cycle. Ideal with dog savvy children, fine. She is food centered so great for training but a little opportunist and we are still trying to reduce her weight.

*Advert:* Ellie is our *GOLDEN GIRL* and enthusiasm is her middle name, but she worries in a kennel environment. Her fosterers have been there for her and she has returned their love a hundred fold. She is great with all ages of people and dogs. She is fun, truly laughs a lot and oh ... plays football!

Ellie loves life. She loves her food, her cuddles and relaxes with you. She concentrates with you, runs with you and if offered an active life will also happily settle whilst you are out. She is truly remarkable and will make a fabulous family dog. She loves visitors including a cat who has started to come in to her garden! She needs a reminder keep her feet on the floor when she tells you she loves you!

Please visit Ellies thread on our forum to find our more about her and follow her progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ellie Crossbreed DOB 08 Bracknell foster





If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellie is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Ellie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellie is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Ellie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellie has found her forever home!


----------

